# IPad Air et iOs8, sensibilité tactile et application



## davidcaro2 (29 Septembre 2014)

J ai un petit soucis avec la MAJ8 (et 8.02).
Depuis la maj, j ai l impression que le tactile est plus sensible...
Je m explique, avec certaines applis (20minutes, allociné...) lorsque je scrolle pour naviguer dans les articles, il est fréquent que je sélectionne "accidentellement" un article.
Cela ne se produisait pas avant. Je scrollait et je devais sélectionner correctement l article pour le lire.

Bref j ai l impression d une sensibilitée accrue du tactile. J espère que cela se résoudra avec les maj d applications.

Quelqu un a déjà observé ce phénomène ?


----------



## olilem (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Même problème pour moi avec ces applications.


----------

